# Heritage rough rider



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

I would like to buy don't if it is worth it though. are they junk or are they half decent shooters


----------



## Kurt H (Dec 18, 2008)

I have a 22Lr / 22 mag, I like it, it shoots fine. No problems yet. Fun pistol for plinking and small game.


----------



## knwhttkr (Sep 18, 2006)

snowslayer said:


> I would like to buy don't if it is worth it though. are they junk or are they half decent shooters


 great little pistol, i have two over them, never had any problems with them


----------



## bigboy13 (Apr 18, 2009)

good little guns great for shooting around and reasonably priced


----------

